# PPM, Solids and bottled waters!



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

So, after two weeks with my Expobar, I am now wondering what I ever did before her! And in my efforts to look after her I have swapped to bottled water after having carried out some water tests. These were the ppm results.

My tap water 640 ppm

Maxtra Filtered 384 ppm

Font Vella bottled 192 ppm

Aquarel Bottled 192 ppm

Viladrau bottled 128 ppm

So, needless to say, after these results, I obviously started using Valadrau since the first day- there is one other I want to try, Bezoya, rumoured to be as low as 26ppm, but I still have my doubts.

Thanks to Carajillo's patience, I understand the logic of solids etc but what level of ppm is acceptable? Also, could it be that despite having fewer solids, more is lime scale? I will obviously be descaling every 4-6 weeks but could I be doing more damage with the bottled water despite the lower ppm readings?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

26 is too soft

I'd go for the Viladrau based on the figures, but is the taste (of the water) as good as the Aquarel or Font Vella?


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

I like the taste of Viladrau. Tap water here is awful and my skin complaints are elevated at different times of the year. Bezoya is what is recommended for making baby foods and milks here. It's also quite nice but I've never put it into a coffee machine. I just want to look after my machine properly. Should I be descaling more often than evey six weeks? My Gaggia, poor old girl, survived more than ten years of filtered water and not being descaled very often and is still going strong! Anyway, thanks for the response!


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

how did you measure this?


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

I have an EC meter.


----------



## big dan (Apr 11, 2012)

On reading another article Volvic came out as the best bottled water to use, as it balanced the correct PPM and calcium and other minerals etc.

See link here: http://londiniumespresso.com/blog/the-best-water-for-your-espresso-machine#.UoVpUtK-01g

Hope this helps! I presume you can get Volvic in Barcelona?


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

I live in Catalunya and I think Volvic may be a little expensive to export - apart from the fact we have some better water out here!


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

I found the best water for my Silvia whilst I was in Spain to be 'Spa'.

Bought it in 1.5L bottles. Not cheap but never had a problem with my machine. Nice taste as well.


----------



## big dan (Apr 11, 2012)

Ok well have a look at the link anyway because you can use their measurements to match a similar water that is readily available near you!


----------

